# New guy; Started at AC Spillway



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I'm a grad student at OSU and moved out here from the east coast, where I used to do a lot of saltwater surf fishing.

I've been jonesin' to fish for a long time now, and finally got out to Alum Creek and dipped my line at the spillway with a cheapo Target Uglystick combo and some lures. Managed to entice a couple of striped bass (or hybrids?) to take the lures. Quite satisfying!

Also met and talked to a nice guy there who gave me some tips and was just an overall a cool dude. Even gave me a rat-l-trap! If you're reading this, thanks again!

I'll be getting out there as my schedule permits. Hopefully sooner rather than later.

Cheers,
nb


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! And good job. Its about time hearing if some life in that spillway. I might have to check it our here soon. Also, don't overlook the scioto by campus. Fishing can be really good down there. Good luck!


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

TiDuhble said:


> Welcome! And good job. Its about time hearing if some life in that spillway. I might have to check it our here soon. Also, don't overlook the scioto by campus. Fishing can be really good down there. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply and welcome!

I'll check out the Scioto eventually, but for now I think I'll be trekking up to Alum as I really like the scenery and it's pretty nice to just relax between studying/tests/etc.

A question for you guys: If I'm not having much luck at the spillway there, would it make more sense to try to find a spot on the main lake until the bite down below heats up? Or is the spillway still my best bet?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Lots of fish in the lake available from shore. Just bounce around to the different marinas and boat ramps. They all have a great variety of fish around them year round.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Continuing my rediscovered love (obsession) with fishing, I got out to Griggs for twenty minutes after classes. Caught this little guy while bouncing a lure through the foam. Anyone care to ID? Smallmouth, I assume?










I was hoping to catch my first saugeye; would you guys say Griggs or Alum is better for that?

Cheers,
nb


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes small mouth. And I would go alum over Griggs for saugeye. Good luck.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like that first alum fish was a white bass. Pretty sure there arnt any strips or hybrids in that water.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Sounds like that first alum fish was a white bass. Pretty sure there arnt any strips or hybrids in that water.


Yeah, the more I've looked into it, the more I realized they were indeed white bass. Still, those were two of the most satisfying fish I've ever caught, given the time I spent away from fishing, coupled with how cool of a location it was and my complete ignorance of how to go about actually fishing there


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome!! Lots of water to play in around here.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Welcome to OGF.

I've learned one or two things about transitioning to freshwater fishing from more than a few helpful people on this forum. 

I may now be in the position to help another. At least as it concerns the freshie fishing gear and how this is very much not at all like saltwater fishing; unless of course you are trolling deep water in lake erie, in which case it has more than a few things in common.

Through a process of distilling and summarizing the knowledge I have gained over the past year, by asking stupid questions mostly, I may be able to help ease your transition to the freshwater paradigm.

For example: I am often asked, when setting a hook, "Are you trying to rip it's face off!?, what are you doing?", to which I reply, "I am attempting, good sir, to set a 4/0 hook on a fish 250 ft away on 60 lb mono, in heavy swell." 

This is, apparently, not the correct answer when freshwater fishing. 

Though, this is, apparently the correct answer when you are in the "slop" and lily pads and a "big, fat toad" "erupts" and "hammers" your 'scum frog' and runs with it into the "mess", in which case it is perfectly acceptable for a saltwater fisher-person to exercise his god given rights and set the hook like a Basque, Codman.

Most of the time though, you will find your terminal tackle of choice flying through the air at your/ or your fishing partners' head and you'll just end up feeling bad about the whole thing 'cause they all told you so already.

so, from another east coaster, surfcaster and ocean fisherman; I bid you well.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

freshwater_newb said:


> Welcome to OGF.
> 
> I've learned one or two things about transitioning to freshwater fishing from more than a few helpful people on this forum.
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahahahaa you, sir, are a gentleman, wordsmith, and a scholar.

I definitely nut-shotted myself with a rooster tail the first time I went out. Fortunately the thing was nigh on a genuine rooster's tail in terms of weight, so my potential future children did not suffer any trauma.

With all that said, I thank you for your kind words, and bid thee a hearty adieu!


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Fished Alum on both sides of the dam, with no damn luck. Swimbaits and a couple of Rapalas. All I have to show for it is three less jigheads and swimbaits in my tackle box.

Was trying to get some saugeyes. Well, at least one saugeye...no need to pluralize. Any tips for these guys, as well as tips for how to not get snagged up so much? Thanks!

-New:!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Newbuck said:


> Fished Alum on both sides of the dam, with no damn luck. Swimbaits and a couple of Rapalas. All I have to show for it is three less jigheads and swimbaits in my tackle box.
> 
> Was trying to get some saugeyes. Well, at least one saugeye...no need to pluralize. Any tips for these guys, as well as tips for how to not get snagged up so much? Thanks!
> 
> -New:!


Not quite sure what to tell you for snags other than anytime you throw a jig or other bait with an open hook into the water and then drag it along the bottom where rocks, brush, wood etc. is, your going to snag.

You could always Carolina rig a floating jig head and twister tail, rig the swimbaits weedless with the hook texposed, or use slip bobbers. All of which are not foolproof but should cut down on snags some.

Hope that helps.

Mr. A


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

You are sitting upon a smallmouth hot spot regarding the Olentangy River. If you have a bike then take the Olentangy Trail and look for spots. The trail is just below the towers. All you need is a Beetle Spin, Road Runner, Manns Minus One, or a spinner and you'll be fine.

What are you majoring in? I graduated from Ohio State a couple of years ago. 

Send me a PM and I'll fill you in.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to OGF. Alum is a great place to catch saugeyes. I am heading there in the morning if you are interested in joining me just PM me. I fish below the damn every year for saugeyes and muskie.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome Newbuck! 

Was your jig one that had a weed guard on it, or just the exposed hook type?


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

SlabSlayR said:


> Welcome to OGF. Alum is a great place to catch saugeyes. I am heading there in the morning if you are interested in joining me just PM me. I fish below the damn every year for saugeyes and muskie.


Thanks for the welcome! I'll be holed up studying for a couple of weeks, but after that I'll definitely hit you up. How do you know there are muskie there now? (saw this in another thread). Not that I'm bitter because I was there for five hours, udnerdressed for the cold, without a single bite to show for it. Totally not that 



Talonman said:


> Welcome Newbuck!
> 
> Was your jig one that had a weed guard on it, or just the exposed hook type?


And thank you for the welcome as well! My jigs had an exposed hook, and a weed guard would definitely have ameliorated some of my problems. For some reason, I think it's the head getting wedged into rocks rather than the hook getting stuck...at least sometimes. 75% of the time I can get unstuck, but that other 25% is already starting to put a bit of a dent in my wallet.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Newbuck said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I'll be holed up studying for a couple of weeks, but after that I'll definitely hit you up. How do you know there are muskie there now? (saw this in another thread). Not that I'm bitter because I was there for five hours, udnerdressed for the cold, without a single bite to show for it. Totally not that


I know there are muskie in the spillway cause you can see them surface and I have caught them out of there. Muskie are always in the spillway after they have opened the damn up. We loose quite a few large muskie down stream every year when they lower the water level in the reservoir. 
I was just there this morning and caught 1 14" eye on a 2.75" Big Joshy Sunrise and I had a few more nibbles on the Lemon Pearl. I'll be heading back to the spillway this evening if you are interested in joining me. If so just PM me.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Scene:

Below one of our beloved dams. Me throwing a pretty big swimbait. I eventually hook up with a pretty nice-sized fish and work it back to the rocks. As I try to maneuver it to a place where I can land it, I see a brownish back and a whitish belly. HOLY CRAP IS THIS MY FIRST SAUGEYE??! And (here's where it gets sketchy) I'm pretty sure I see whiskers. It's dark, so I'm not positive...

...but I'm preeeeetty sure I see 'em. I think catfish.

The fish dives down. I work it back up, and try to pull it in closer to the rocks. If I knew these waters better, I'm sure I could've grabbed the fish without fear. However, this freshwater stuff is new to me, so I'm hesitant. "Isn't there some sort of poisonous catfish or something?" I think to myself as the fish wriggles around, trying to immerse itself underwater. And, with one last, desperate shake, the creature manages to use its girth to cut my flimsy line on an adjacent overhanging rock.

The fish escapes.


Questions:
1-Are there any catfish along the Scioto that have short whiskers, brown backs, and white bellies?

2- Can a saugeye be mistaken for a fat cat by the uneducated (i.e., me)?

3- Would a catfish strike a ~5 inch swimbait?

and, finally...

4- wtf was that?!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea,yeas,and yea..... probaly a catfish....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Newbuck said:


> Scene:
> 
> Questions:
> _1-Are there any catfish along the Scioto that have short whiskers, brown backs, and white bellies?_
> ...




Prolly a Catfish... Saugeye usually do not fight like Catfish. When you catch a couple Saugeye you will know the difference. Furthermore, once you catch couple Saugeye, for some reason, a person develops an addiction to catching more Saugeye. I dont know how to explain it. It is Eyedicting.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Flathead Catfish - You will catch more while targeting Saugeyes with artificials then the guys specifically targeting them with live bait....


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

1. Thanks for the replies.

2. Damnit


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to OGF!! i also am trying to get my first saugeye well while actually trying to target them even though im stuck on shore for a while but goodluck and congrats on the first few fish ive yet to catch a smallie anywhere >.< and ive heard alot about guys catching catfish while using artificials but i personally havnt yet i kind of want to though anyways have fun and dont give up


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

This one's from a few weeks back, when we were having colder weather.

The good:










First saugeye, you say? YEP!



However....



The bad:
The little guy was caught by accident, with a foul hook to the neck. So, not only did this lil fella get a face-full of sharp steel and wrangled out of his cozy little resting spot, but my first saugeye came with a big ol asterisk*

Sigh 

The search continues.


Edit: Also, I'm pretty sure my fly is open in the picture. Woopee!!


----------

